# Afx magnatraction parts



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

lOOKING FOR MAGNATRACTION CHASSIS PARTS, CAN ANYONE DIRECT ME TO SELLER, THAT WON'T KNOCK MY EYES OUT ON PRICING. THANKS


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

buy some AW/JL chassis, better magnets, some good parts. shoes & springs work
Whole chassis much cheaper than parts.
jaghobbies
luckybobs
http://badlhby.com/
are just a few


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Also give Slotcar Central a try.
http://www.slotcarcentral.com

They also have lots of parts on ebay, their user name is 'tubtrack'.


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

Also, try Bud's HO Cars Inc.

http://stores.budshocars.com/-strse-C-HO-Parts-cln-X-dsh-Traction-Parts/Categories.bok


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

We have factory service parts packs w/ 4 shoes, 4 springs @ $7 or 3/$20.


----------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

SCJ said:


> We have factory service parts packs w/ 4 shoes, 4 springs @ $7 or 3/$20.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


You can't get a better deal than that.:thumbsup:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Did I mention free US shipping for HTBB members? :thumbsup:

----------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

SCJ said:


> Did I mention free US shipping for HTBB members? :thumbsup:
> 
> ----------------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


I can't seem to view your website?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I may have been working on it.......try it now.


----------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## 88T-BIRD (Jan 14, 2000)

Scale Auto still has some BSRTmagnatraction parts, ski shoes, springs, brushes, magnets. I just orders some G+ shoes as they are getting very hard to find!


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

88T-BIRD said:


> I just orders some G+ shoes as they are getting very hard to find!


We have those too.....factory service parts packs w/ 4 shoes, 4 springs, a couple of front tires, guide pins and track repair clips @ $7 or 3/$20.

:thumbsup:

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

I bought a bunch of Autoworld chassis on ebay a few months ago. I didn't fully check out the details before bidding so when they turned up they were a bit more stripped down than I was anticipating.

Anyway, this week I sorted out five of them ready to order some parts to get them on the road. All five require armature, pinion, gear clamp, tyres, guide pin, pick ups, springs and brushes/springs which I have in stock.

It is looking like the total cost of those items per car is more than a brand new rolling chassis which I find a bit crazy!


----------

